# Hunting > The Magazine >  Goodbye Toby we will remember you

## Rushy

I received a message in the small hours of this morning from Toby's mum Julie to say that the "tall skinny kid from Wairoa had gone off hunting for the last time" and could I let everyone on the forum know.

Rest in Peace Toby and from me take the easy road from here mate, you have done all of the hard yards you ever need to do.

The thoughts of me and my family are going out to yours and know that I will be there soon enough to give them as much support as they need to get them through this tough time.

----------


## 199p

Rip dude will most definitely miss your posts even if most of them where off topic. Enjoy you time stalking up there.

----------


## veitnamcam

Rip Toby you will be sorely missed by many.
I hope you remembered a knife.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Never met this guy but was happy to contribute to his last month's. This guy has certainly touched a lot of you and in a small way me. 

RIP,  may you live long hunting for the trophy's in the sky.

Hamish

Sent from my E2353 using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

rest easy good man your toil is done.
ly free ,fly far .
my sympathies to your family ,and may the legacy youve left us stay forevermore.

 RIP Toby

----------


## Grunta

:Oh Noes: Rip Toby. You were strong till the end. I never meet Toby either but enjoyed his reading his posts. Being a .270 man through and through I love'd his banter. Toby you'll be glad to know that the .270 has been replaced with a 7x57. Hope you get a better deal now than the one you were dealt.

Take care,
Grunta

----------


## ebf

Rest in peace ballsack  :TT TT: 

Your life and courage has touched many, many people. 

Condolences to Tobes's family.

Hunt easy mate, like Rushy said, you have done the hard yards...

----------


## nzfubz

RIP Toby 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## longrange308

Rip

----------


## BRADS

Rest in peace my mate, you've earnt it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## scoped

Far out . Bit close to home

RIP mate and thx for the 6.5x55 brass!

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## BRADS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

RIP OUR FRIEND

----------


## matto1234

R.I.P Toby and condolences to friends and family

----------


## screamO

RIP Toby, my thoughts are with your family and friends.

----------


## Gapped axe

RIP Buddy
Love that photo Munsey   says it all really

----------


## Taff

RIP,

----------


## madmaori

Holy shit that's sobering ,loved reading his posts seemed like such a top man ,world was a better place to have him in it.Rest in peace mate.

----------


## Gibo

Go well brother....until we meet again.

----------


## mucko

Rest in piece mate, you will be greatly missed.

----------


## madjon_

RIP Tobes

----------


## sako75

Rest easy young man. You have gone long before your time. We are all the better for you coming into our lives and teaching us to cherish what we have.
Condolences to family through this tough times and thanks for sharing Toby with us.
A great effort from those forum members who made time for Toby over the last year or so. I wish I could have been a part of that

----------


## mikee

Somehow today the world seems a lonelier place this morning.

Fly free Toby, 

May your hunting grounds always be full of game and the wind in your face.

(God knows you have earn't it)

Condolences to all your friends and family

*Viva la Howa*

----------


## stumpy

rest easy toby , no more pain , no more crap , condolences to the family that are left behind .

----------


## Happy

Hope the suns on your shoulders
The winds in your face
The rifle is accurate
And the hill is high
RIP Toby

----------


## Tommy

I never met Toby, but it was plain as day he fit a hell of a lot into far too short an innings. A true classic.

----------


## Gapped axe

Have copied that photo from Munsey as my screen saver/wallpaper, looks like he's flying free.
Hope you don't mind Munsey

----------


## Scouser

RIP Tobes, the pain is over young man, pleasure to have met you, condolences to your family and friends

----------


## Maca49

Ive shed a few tears this morning remember this young guy, Toby you were a very special person, rest well you deserve it, and hopefully you found that "bonus" we talked about after passing. Its going to be a hard day.

----------


## stingray

The moki murder! Gone now from our sight but never from our thoughts and memories. You showed us how to live life.

Rest now Toby, build your strength so when the many of us join you in the happy hunting we can continue the adventure together.

----------


## teFerrarri

Rest easy young Toby, condolences to family and friends.

----------


## time out

So sad - RIP Toby - I have followed your threads for months - your strength has amazed me - my tears flow

----------


## bully

R.I.P

----------


## ONYVA

RIP Toby  Condolences to you family.  Gone but not forgotten.

----------


## seano

Rest in peace Toby .. I cant put into words at this point in time how I feel ... I was wondering, could Munsey's pic of Toby be incorporated into the NZHS Logo/Pic ? Would be a nice tribute

----------


## 308

Bugger

----------


## 25/08IMP

RIP Toby Condolences to your family.

----------


## sparky1000

Rest in Peace Toby, you have been an inspiration to many on here

----------


## Carpe Diem

Rest Easy now fella - now that you've been released from the trials of this life. 

I really hope you have gone on that last hunt up into the hills, and can do this unhindered by what you've left behind.
I wish you well on your journey, with hot barrels and a warm heart.

Come and visit us at our campfire if you're in need of company from time to time, there's always a spot for you.

Will remember you always bro...

----------


## mrs dundee

RIP Toby ,thinking of the family at this sad time.

----------


## possum_shooter

Rip young fella. I didn't know you but from the posts I have read I know you be greatly missed and not just in the hunting community.
Condolences to family and friends

----------


## SiB

My sincere condolences to Toby's family.  This young man achieved so much in how he affected and influenced our lives - and our perspective on what "living" actually means.  To do that over an Internet forum makes his contribution, his gift to us so much more precious, and incredible.  

You're an awesome guy Toby. Rest in peace.  

Si

----------


## upnorth uplander

RIP brother

----------


## geezejonesy

rest easy now young man

----------


## Kscott

R.I.P Toby 

No more pain mate.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Toby, our Mate

----------


## Gibo

Awesome pic  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stug

RIP Toby, I never got around to meeting you, but your sure crammed a hell of a lot in in the time you had.

----------


## GMH72

Very sad to hear, rest easy Toby.

----------


## EVILWAYZ

R.I.P Toby like many I have never meet you but did enjoy reading your posts and the stick you gave the rest of the boys on here.
rest easy hot barrels if theirs lead in the air theirs hope
thoughts are with friends and family

----------


## Chop3r

Travel well young fella

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

that's super sad as most here ive never met the young falla however i brought a couple of firearms off him a year or so ago and so ive spoken via pm and phone super nice guy he will be missed RIP

----------


## Barefoot

RIP
He's free to go off and haunt Brads Sako now.

----------


## phillipgr

Rest in peace mate, you were one tough dude and I've always respected your positive spirit.

----------


## Dundee

RIP mate

----------


## veitnamcam

I thought I should link this up here.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...e-heavy-21626/

----------


## BRADS

Those of you going to the funeral 
We are singing Toby's Favourite song so learn the words :Have A Nice Day: 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hvKyBcCDOB4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## puku

Rip tobes.
You will be missed around here, but not forgotten

----------


## sometimes

Rip

----------


## Pop Shot

Never met him but.... I sure appreciated his continual banter towards certain forum members and their choice of calibre. 

Rest easy.

----------


## Sparrow

Don't know you Toby, but loved your banter give em heaps up there!

----------


## res

Rip Toby. 

Feeling very sad right now that such a shining example of a good keen man has left us way to soon.

----------


## stretch

This place is going to seem quiet without his input. RIP Toby.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Fly free mate, fly free. Free from the pain. You'll be safe flying, coz you're no longer here sending the lead up with ridiculous accuracy. I'll have to find something else to do as the new PM pop up wont be popping up so much; and yes, I'm still looking for it. Took your advice today and took some gadgetman time.

----------


## sako75

Just got back in the office and jumped on the forum. Thinking of Toby and where he is at

----------


## GravelBen

RIP Toby, always a good source of forum banter.

----------


## kotuku

perhaps next week us chch guys could gather somewhere and have a happy hour in memory of Toby and what he meant to all .To all those attending his funeral please pass on our love and condolences to his family as they struggle through the dark days ahead.

----------


## Marty Henry

Only knew Toby by his posts, always enjoyed his sense of humour. His questions you always wanted answered post showed a maturity and openness to his situation that shocked and impressed me greatly. That b&w photo look at the eyes thats someone who knows their destiny / fate and accepts it but won't let it interfere with life. I just hope when my time comes I have the same fortitude this guy showed.

----------


## DAF

Rest easy mate, my condolences to your family

----------


## Pengy

Goodbye young man. It was my immense pleasure to have had your company, if only for a short while. 
My sincere condolence to all of Toby`s family and friends. 
Fair to say that The wairoa beanpole crammed more into his far too short years than many do.

----------


## jim160

RIP Toby. You will be missed by all, I am sure of that.

----------


## Daggers_187

Ake! Ake! Kia Kaha E!

Onward.

----------


## K95

Rest easy fella. Not many on here that haven't been touched in some way by you having existed. I think we will all be having some time of reflection over the weekend.

----------


## madmaori

where is the post about his questions you always wanted answered?could do with a laugh and no doubt knowing him it will be full of them

----------


## veitnamcam

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...d-maybe-22745/

----------


## Danny

Bloody sad and amazing  how a person we've never met has touched 'our little lives'. Was a few tears here this afternoon when We read through this thread with the Mrs reading with me. Even she has followed his progression over recent times with us all. Sad. 
Fly straight and we will all meet soon enough, I just hope my late Poppa has made you welcome enough and you have a good laugh with that crazy prick. I reckon you'd be a good combo...
Just don't mention 243's around him and be advised the only rifle he knows is his trusty Parker Hale safari deluxe. 
The rest, and he'll tell ya straight are just plain crap. You'll like him. 

Best wishes and aroha to the whanau one and for all.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

I truly regret not getting to meet you but enjoyed your posts. RIP Toby

----------


## Friwi

Repose en paix Toby, au paradis des chasseurs.
Heureux de t ' avoir connu.

----------


## Titanium

Unbelievably sad, RIP Toby

----------


## WhistlingWings

RIP young fulla. Go chase those 12pointers in the sky.

----------


## Nick-D

Bugger, bloody sad to hear. RIP big fella

----------


## kiwijames

We will be soon inundated with 270 and 243 aficionados. 
Gunna miss you kid. Beers at the Ferry will no longer be a chance to talk shit.

----------


## 300winmag

Rip Toby, you won't be forgotten.

----------


## jakewire

Rest Easy young man,
 'n hey, mention us to the Ferryman, cause at some stage, we'll be coming through.

----------


## BushHunter

Bloody sad.
Not long after I had joined the forum I watched a hunting vid of yours, That to this day is still my motivation to climb any hill ahead.
Thanks for the inspiration, Rest easy.

BH.

----------


## Gruntled

Bugger......all I have.

----------


## tetawa

Didn't know you but a brave young man to the end, RIP.

----------


## outdoorlad

RIP Toby

----------


## Bernie

Bye Toby  r.i.p

----------


## PerazziSC3

The morning I met today.

Was a good morning, got plenty of ducks, hope the lad enjoyed it.

----------


## Malhunting

Rest in peace young man.

----------


## northdude

Rest in peace Toby PS if my grandad has a penis drawn on his face I'll know you met him

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Very sad to hear this sad news,RIP young man .

----------


## Ayejay

Rest easy young man! The shottie I got off you has a special significance now. Custom engraved by the man himself. 
For a guy so young to show such courage when dealing with adversity should be an inspiration to us all!
RIP Bud!

----------


## POME

I raise a glass to you tonight Toby. Be at peace.

----------


## BushHunter

> Bloody sad.
> Not long after I had joined the forum I watched a hunting vid of yours, That to this day is still my motivation to climb any hill ahead.
> Thanks for the inspiration, Rest easy.
> 
> BH.

----------


## geezejonesy

I don't know whether this appropriate ? toby will be greatly missed amongst us lot of outdoor enthusiast's , a suggestion that may or may not considered , could be a memorial trophy for  him of some event.. be it fishing or a target shoot maybe just a gathering at some lake for a drink and bbq .. Just think we can do a yearly remembrance of him some how, a plaque  a wooden spoon, someone may have other ideas ???? just throwin some ideas around ???
Ps  felt like I had been touched by an angel some times today or was just watching down from above .. :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## wsm junkie

Sad news. RIP Toby

----------


## silentscope

wow very sad news, rest in peace pal

----------


## steven

:Sad:

----------


## mucko

> I don't know whether this appropriate ? toby will be greatly missed amongst us lot of outdoor enthusiast's , a suggestion that may or may not considered , could be a memorial trophy for  him of some event.. be it fishing or a target shoot maybe just a gathering at some lake for a drink and bbq .. Just think we can do a yearly remembrance of him some how, a plaque  a wooden spoon, someone may have other ideas ???? just throwin some ideas around ???
> Ps  felt like I had been touched by an angel some times today or was just watching down from above ..


 @Grunta had the some idea. the lads spirit will live on. a annual shoot would be cool @Gillie might have a idea or two

----------


## madmaori

> 


bloody hell 1 of the few times the legend himself actually had a knife  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Woody

Only met you once Toby, during the gathering on Sika show weekend. I knew your situation, and your ability to continue smiling and getting on with life demonstrated to me and others your innate courage. Sincere condolences to your family and friends at this time. (Just got home from a weeks hunting. Perhaps you saw some happy events over the past day or so.)

----------


## Willie

Rest in peace young fella.
Sad day indeed.

----------


## von tempsky fan

RIP Toby a good young fella taken way to soon , it's sad events like this that makes you question the fairness of life. It really puts things in perspective.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

RIP Tobes Your wit and wisdom will be sorely missed, sadly the .270 lives on!

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## kawhia

Sad news RIP Toby, you will be missed mate.

----------


## Rushy

OK all you good buggers that are planning to attend Toby's funeral to celebrate his life and send him off in fine fashion on Tuesday, I have just been speaking with Toby's mum Julie and she has asked me to tell you all that as part of the funeral plan for Toby they are going to take Toby to his rifle range for an hour before they take the final journey to the crematorium.  You are invited to bring a rifle with you and have one last shoot with him.  Brads given the plans we were making with Toby this time last week, I think you should definitely bring your .338 and I will bring my 300 and we can make some noise together in his honour.

Julie has also asked if some from our fraternity could speak for Toby at the service.  I for one am certainly happy to give that a whirl even though I am sure I will need to choke back a tear to do it.

See you there fellahs

----------


## Danny

Thanks Rushy. I will put in for leave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

It's seems only appropriate to throw the 243 in as well Rushy 
Edit: I'm sure you  have a 270


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> It's seems only appropriate to throw the 243 in as well Rushy 
> Edit: I'm sure you  have a 270
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you did that to me I would haunt you for 50years and fist you with a huge handful of ghost chips and .243 rounds every night.  :Thumbsup: 
Toby did have class in his calibre choices.

----------


## kiwi39

> Julie has also asked if some from our fraternity could speak for Toby at the service.  I for one am certainly happy to give that a whirl even though I am sure I will need to choke back a tear to do it.


I can think of no one better to do this. You have my vote Rushy

----------


## kotuku

we'll be listening down here in shakeytown for that thundering volley of honour and long may it ring out.

----------


## Beavis

Gonna be strange not seeing his name pop up on the board. Thoughts are with his family.

----------


## mucko

his green light on facebook has come on a few times since he passed, makes you stop and think for a bit.

----------


## Rushy

This from Gibo

----------


## Gibo

Mucko put it up uncle

----------


## BRADS

Na Dundee did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Na Dundee did
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha well fuck we're onto it aint we  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Ha ha ha well fuck we're onto it aint we


Rest assured we will sort all the worlds problems tomorrow night mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## puku

Uncle @Rushy I think you are the best man for the job!
Unfortunately I won't be able to go to the funeral but will sure down a beer on Tuesday for him.

I hope there is a good turn out to celebrate ballbags life, what a life he managed to cram into those 20 years!!

----------


## Pointer

I'll represent team y-bangers and bring two 20 gauges and a slab of trap

----------


## Kudu

I can't say I remember any of his posts. Was he on the forum long? Anyway I have had a bit to do with the Big C so my thoughts are with his family. Its no good at all.

----------


## madmaori

^ Hell bro you been living under a rock or something??

----------


## veitnamcam

11thousand odd posts wasnt it?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> 11thousand odd posts wasnt it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


 11,108

----------


## madmaori

yup and a touch more.....shit vc youre just about a forum senior now looking at youre amount.....me im just a whipper snapper

----------


## Kudu

> 11thousand odd posts wasnt it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Cripes! 280 posts since 2011 seems a bit sad compared to that doesn't it!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Did he have any children? If so I hope they can stay strong. The Big C sucks Big Time!

----------


## madjon_

> Did he have any children?!


None he would admit to :Sick:

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Just a thought has anyone got one of the forum decals lying around that with permission from the family of course could be stuck to his coffin? as he was a big part of the forum just an idea.

----------


## BRADS

> Just a thought has anyone got one of the forum decals lying around that with permission from the family of course could be stuck to his coffin? as he was a big part of the forum just an idea.


Mate if his coffin was any more hunting orientated we could use it as a mai mai I shit you not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

I never met Toby but enjoyed reading his posts.
He was taken too young.

----------


## kawekakid

I can help with the headstone . If you guys are in contact with the family, get some ideas so I have something to work on . Offer is there

----------


## Maca49

@kawekakid check the new thread, Toby's Urn thanks

----------


## kotuku

I learnt more about Brads bloodlines and personal attributes via Toby ,than youd ever see in a throughbred stud book. :Omg: 
PS Brads -Tobys diagrams would suggest youre well endowed in respect of the wifes best friend?? :ORLY: 
care to share with the boys . hmmm is that a quiet chuckle i hear in the distant mists. :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

beautiful, cheers Brads

----------


## Dundee

Fucken cool

----------


## BRADS

The casket was open, 
Dressed in his Camo tobes was looking straight up Taylor Swifts skirt just what he wanted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Wow. .. Rip dude.


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck, I just got reprimanded by the cook for laughing out too loud and waking the kids. Straight up her skirt. All class that Wairoa boy.

----------


## Rusky

RIP young fulla.  Don't get up to too much trouble up there.

----------


## shift14

Gutted not to be able to attend tomorrow and pay my respects to a fine young man, taken too soon.

Rest in Peace mate.

B

----------


## Munsey

Yes I would have liked to show my respects too . But not possible .  Can someone please pass on my condolences   to Luke and tell him there always room here again if he's passing or wanted to come hunting

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yes I would have liked to show my respects too . But not possible .  Can someone please pass on my condolences   to Luke and tell him there always room here again if he's passing or wanted to come hunting


Big plus one on that.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Big plus one on that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Big Plus 2 here too,  maybe one day he could beat me at sporting clays too!!

----------


## southernman

I would have liked to have met Toby, he seamed to be a great salt of the earth fella, it will be a bit quiet on here, with out his cheek and comments, I didn't realise he was so young, nor that he was so sick. 
 To those who took Toby under there wing, sat round an open Fire, strolled the hills, got out shot by him, and forged a friendship with him, Thanks, your and his actions, are what made this forum something special.
 I bet he is exploring the next life, good gundog at his side.
 RIP.

----------


## Chris

Was down your way last week staying at #4 shed back Sunday,shame we never caught up dude. 
RIP, until we meet again mate .

----------


## Pengy

I cant make it to Toby`s farewell do either unfortunately. 
It was my good fortune to have met you a few times Tobes, and you really impressed me with the way you went about life, uncomplaining and just doing it. All despite being in horrible pain at times. I never once heard you moan about the hand you got dealt, and that fact alone gave me inner strength at my times of despair. 
The world, and especially this forum, will be poorer places without you mate. RIP

----------


## Scouser

> I cant make it to Toby`s farewell do either unfortunately. 
> It was my good fortune to have met you a few times Tobes, and you really impressed me with the way you went about life, uncomplaining and just doing it. All despite being in horrible pain at times. I never once heard you moan about the hand you got dealt, and that fact alone gave me inner strength at my times of despair. 
> The world, and especially this forum, will be poorer places without you mate. RIP


+1 you said it all there Pengy, i can only totally agree with you mate, RIP young fulla

----------


## Danny

I cannot attend
Aroha nui e Tama...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> I cant make it to Toby`s farewell do either unfortunately. 
> It was my good fortune to have met you a few times Tobes, and you really impressed me with the way you went about life, uncomplaining and just doing it. All despite being in horrible pain at times. I never once heard you moan about the hand you got dealt, and that fact alone gave me inner strength at my times of despair. 
> The world, and especially this forum, will be poorer places without you mate. RIP


Agree Pengy.

----------


## Nibblet

Unfortunately I never managed to meet the man but all the interaction I had and watch/heard of others having with him lead him to be one of life's great characters. 
And any human who gains such reverence from an individual like Rushy is a truly unique and amazing person. 

You have and have given incredible strength not only to those you met but even those who had only 3rd hand dealings. 
Go easy dude and draw cocks in the clouds.

----------


## Gibo

Farewell mate. What a great send off

----------


## BRADS

Farewell brother



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Rest easy brother, I tried really hard to think of something to say that's worthy of your memory but i can't. You were always a pleasure to talk to, your chats with me always came at difficult times and helped me to distract myself.
Whatungarongaro te tangata toitū te whenua, As men disappear from sight, the land remains. 
You may be gone from sight but you can be assured that these guys will love the land you left just as much as you did brother.

----------


## Dundee

From the mountains
Too the sea
From the bush to the streams
We will remember you.

----------


## kotuku

> Fuck, I just got reprimanded by the cook for laughing out too loud and waking the kids. Straight up her skirt. All class that Wairoa boy.


 wonder how long itllbe before hed be hunting up that gulley??RIP boyo!

----------


## Maca49

That's not a gully it a chasm

----------


## Gapped axe

I HOPE there will be more photos and a report please

----------


## Gapped axe

Blew my shoulder to bits at 12 0'clock with the old 303, 11 rounds.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Blew my shoulder to bits at 12 0'clock with the old 303, 11 rounds.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

yup, but a very big one

----------


## mucko

> Rest easy brother, I tried really hard to think of something to say that's worthy of your memory but i can't. You were always a pleasure to talk to, your chats with me always came at difficult times and helped me to distract myself.
> Whatungarongaro te tangata toitū te whenua, As men disappear from sight, the land remains. 
> You may be gone from sight but you can be assured that these guys will love the land you left just as much as you did brother.


you just did find something worthy to say, very well said

----------


## sako75

To Toby
I salute you

----------


## BRADS

> I HOPE there will be more photos and a report please


Toby would say harden the fuck up you Pussy 

No report from me other than Rushy did a truly amazing eulogy the best I've ever heard.
Apologised for those of you that couldn't be there, and did us all proud.
Be strong Krystel and Julie I no you'll be reading this, you guys are truly amazing I'll be up again soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

A couple of us did a 2 gun salute in honour at noon today.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good to hear he had a good send off.
I am not in a postion to  contribute or even toast at the moment but Toby is and has been in my thoughts a lot lately... .


Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Good to hear he had a good send off.
> I am not in a postion to  contribute or even toast at the moment but Toby is and has been in my thoughts a lot lately... .
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


I have a bottle of something he and Luke left behind when they stayed. We'll toast him with that eh??

----------


## ebf

Good to meet some of you guys today, you know who you are. Rushy mate, I have no idea how you managed to get thru that without faltering - reckon Tobes was standing next to you... Was bloody hard going, even just watching and listening.

Great listening to all the stories and tributes, and count myself lucky that I got to fire a couple of shots on ballsack's range in honour of a remarkable young man.

----------


## kotuku

well done Gapped axe cracker effort/

----------


## kiwi39

> but Toby is and has been in my thoughts a lot lately... .


And that's all that really matters ...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

Sobriety can be damned for one evening. 
Cheers Toby.

----------


## WhistlingWings

RIP young fulla. Never met your but enjoyed your posts. Some classic shit come out!

----------


## Savage1

Dam on-call, I can't even have a beer for ya Toby.

Just know that you lived well, rest easy and my deepest condolences to your family and all of the people that are mourning.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Oh dear! As many in here I also never meet @Toby in person, I somehow help with his SI trip buying some powder and other little bits from some of his close mates. 
I am very sorry to hear the news and here is my depeast condolences to Toby's family and friends. 

R.I.P. Dear "friend"!

Mac

----------


## Scouser

All the best Tobes, till we meet again......

----------


## kotuku

today is my 61st birthday and presently im working my way through a 2.5litre jar of harringtons ale. Toby me old china the first 1.25l was drunk in memory of one of the closest senses of humour to barry crumps ive ever had the bloody privedge to read- 20yrs of wisdom& acceptance the dali lama would be friggin proud to put his name to, but above all a true man amongst men

Home the hunter ,home from the hill,home the sailor home from the sea, your toil is truly an inspiration to us all. arev vouir may your spirit fly free

----------


## Rushy

TRIP REPORT

When Carpe Diem and I arrived in Wairoa on Monday, Brads was already there with a carton of Waikato cooling for me (I shit you not).  The three of us went around to Toby's home and I was immediately blown away by the tributes being made to Toby.  the most amazing of these to me was that Toby's two brothers (Troy and Luke) had been out that morning to have the same hunting scene tattoo that toby got a few months ago, put on their arms and what is more, Toby's sister Krystal had done similarly with the tattoo outline.

On going in to the home, toby was laying in his casket with the lid off.  The foot of the casket was draped with a camo net and on top of that was Toby's 6.5 x 55.  The coffin lid was against the wall and there were many messages from friends and family written on the underside.  I had a chat with Toby and told him that a 6.5 is the mongrel child of a .243 and a.270.  Carpe Diem assured Toby that I was not telling the truth.  Brads meanwhile was getting a tad misty (on ya Brads) so not long after we exited to have the worst steak a man has ever stuck in  his gob.

On Tuesday we attended the funeral service at Toby's home which was conducted by a close friend of the family.  Gibo, Pointer, EBF (and his good lady), Carpe Deim, Brads and I stayed close to one another to draw strength from each other.  I delivered a eulogy on behalf of us all (the wider NZHS community I mean).  Below is the eulogy for those that are interested:

Today I am sad.  Sad because I will never again sit with Toby, shooting the breeze and talking about all manner of things hunting and shooting related.

And today I am mad.  Mad because someone so young who lived life to the full, has been taken from among our number way, way too soon.

But also, today I am glad.  Glad because for my young friend Toby and his family and his friends, the pain and suffering for him and those close to him has come to end.

Hello, my name is Allan Rushworth.  To Toby I was known as Rushy, for that is the name by which I am known on the internet based community NZ Hunting and Shooting (NZHS for short).  I am here today in a personal capacity to join with you all in a celebration of the life of my young friend Toby, but I am also here to represent the huge number of fellow hunters and shooters that belong to NZHS who can’t be here in person today but who would like you all to know that they admired Toby and the contribution he made to the NZHS forum community and that they all share in your sorrow and your grief at the sad loss of your, son, your grandson, your brother, your nephew and your mate.

NZHS has 5122 members and Toby who joined the forum in September 2012, was one of the more active contributors to the forum discussions averaging just on ten posts per day to amass a total of 11,108 posts across his three years among our number.

In a forum where members have names like Moonhunt and Mucko, R93 and Gadgetman, Gapped Axe and Carpe Diem, Neckshot and Niblett, Gibo, EBF, Pointer, Vietnamcam, Stingray, Pengy, Dundee and Brads, Toby’s member name was simply Toby. Such was his no nonsense approach.  Although if you ask a few of us later I am sure that many among us will tell you that we knew him affectionately as “Ballsack” for Toby had a fixation with drawing a cock and balls on anything that stood still long enough for the phallic graffiti to be applied.

When I first met Toby, he was a boy about the same age as my eldest grandson is now and he was in a hospital in Auckland for round one of his fight with cancer.  In the three years since meeting him, I observed Toby as he transitioned from the manling that he was, into the man that he became. 

To say that he was truly inspirational to me and the many fellow members of NZHS that I speak for now is an absolute understatement. Toby enriched our lives in so many ways that it is difficult for me to recount them here.  But Toby you should know this.  You were the most amazingly natural shot with a rifle that I  and many in our NZHS community have ever met.  You were a far better hunter at your young age than me and most that I have met who have many times your experience in the pursuit of game. And you were without doubt the single most outstanding individual that it has ever been my honour and privilege to have met. Know also that I and many of my fellow NZHS members  have been hugely proud to call you our friend.

In the face of adversity, I have met no one more stoic.
In the face of misfortune, there are none more heroic.
You have enriched the lives of all that you’ve met.
And will continue to do so, for several years yet.
Know that we take pride in having all known a man.
That spat in the face of great torment and said “yes I can”.

Two Saturday’s ago in Palmerston North Toby and our friend Brads were talking and planning about fulfilling one of Toby’s last desires which was to hit a steel target set up at two kilometres distance.  Unfortunately that is not now something that Toby will ever do but I do believe that in this unfulfilled desire, Toby has left us all something that can bring us together and unite us in his memory.

Without reference to anyone here since last Friday, I have placed an order for a trophy to be made.  This trophy will be engraved “NZHS Long Range Shooting Competition”  “TOBY GOODLEY MEMORIAL TROPHY.  When I receive this trophy, I will gift it to the NZHS forum with a suggestion that they facilitate an annual event at Duncan Bradley’s farm at Ongaonga to honour Toby’s memory and to celebrate the richness that Toby bestowed upon us all and my strong suggestion will be that NZHS invite you his family and friends to attend this event to present this trophy to whomever from among our number wins the 2K challenge laid down by our mate.

Thank you.  Take the easy road now Toby for you have definitely done the hard yards.

After the service finished a large number of people (including us lot) went out to Toby's range with his casket and had a last blast with him.  It was incredibly nice for his family to have facilitated this.

Today I have received the trophy that I spoke of and soon I will liaise with the only forum admin that I have contact with (7mmsaum) to get it into the hands of the forum



I have some ideas as to how the competition should be conducted but will leave that up to you guys.

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Saw this and thought of Toby rip mate

----------


## R93

Awesome Rushy. I have a couple hundred .224 projectiles here that Toby sold me for a song.
I will be sure to put them to good use for the ball sack.😆



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

The off hand longrange trophy non the less  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

Thanks Rushy and the rest of the team.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> TRIP REPORT
> 
> When Carpe Diem and I arrived in Wairoa on Monday, Brads was already there with a carton of Waikato cooling for me (I shit you not).  The three of us went around to Toby's home and I was immediately blown away by the tributes being made to Toby.  the most amazing of these to me was that Toby's two brothers (Troy and Luke) had been out that morning to have the same hunting scene tattoo that toby got a few months ago, put on their arms and what is more, Toby's sister Krystal had done similarly with the tattoo outline.
> 
> On going in to the home, toby was laying in his casket with the lid off.  The foot of the casket was draped with a camo net and on top of that was Toby's 6.5 x 55.  The coffin lid was against the wall and there were many messages from friends and family written on the underside.  I had a chat with Toby and told him that a 6.5 is the mongrel child of a .243 and a.270.  Carpe Diem assured Toby that I was not telling the truth.  Brads meanwhile was getting a tad misty (on ya Brads) so not long after we exited to have the worst steak a man has ever stuck in  his gob.
> 
> On Tuesday we attended the funeral service at Toby's home which was conducted by a close friend of the family.  Gibo, Pointer, EBF (and his good lady), Carpe Deim, Brads and I stayed close to one another to draw strength from each other.  I delivered a eulogy on behalf of us all (the wider NZHS community I mean).  Below is the eulogy for those that are interested:
> 
> Today I am sad.  Sad because I will never again sit with Toby, shooting the breeze and talking about all manner of things hunting and shooting related.
> ...


Thank you a lot for this post and the words in your speech @Rushy, thank you for mention "you speaking on my and all of us members of this forum".
I only know few or maybe couple people from this forum in person and i want to meet more of you people who somehow is teaching me and been part of my hunting and shooting life.
I am reasonable new to shooting and hunting, i think i know heaps of theory and i have a lot to learn of it, but the best of all is, i am and can learn everyday more with people like you guys.
To @Toby, i just wish that you rest in peace my "friend" and that everyone who make part of your/his life keep the great times with him in the memory. Thank you Toby for your posts and things you share with us.

God bless us all and look after the family, friends and friends of Toby.

Once again.

Thank you @ Rushy once again and to all the members of this forum.

Mac

----------


## kotuku

guys somwhere else on this forum I mentioned those of us in CHCH gather for a happy hour in honour of the one and only Toby .
Today being my 61st birthday and whilst drinking a few in his memory ,and contemplating why someone so young honest and talented is snatched from life in so a fucking cruel and incomrehensible way-Id like to announce the very 1st  shakeytown  ballsack memorial gathering&BBQ to be held in my 1/4acre on saturday 1700hrs ownward . dress is camo or thoroughly indecent,  BYO ales &kai and if you feel the urge to get tanked sleepin bag cause youre on the lounge floor. Ive given it some thought and guaging the feeling Im of the opinion this is a gathering best held somewhere aside from the ignorant mainstream guzzlers &knowalls
 moderators permtting and all being OK i  will give the adress.
 at this stage my contribution is venue ,bbq &a 12.5litre keg of ale.
 if any of you NI guys are down in shakeytown for labour w/e and want to come -same applies and transport will be arranged!

just as an aside -Im headed out to goosegarden saturday morning
with an aspiring hunter - if you fancy giving a feral goose a blowjob Im happy to guide you 12g&steel shot is the only requirement!
BRADS-we will ensure toby does get a bloody laugh outta this.

----------


## kotuku

you bloody would ,ya racin crayfish-you in the FIferrari longjohns &red bands and im runninthe book on how long it takes ya to get to the top of that bloody great oak tree in the front yard.
 should be good for opening entertainment!

----------


## madmaori

Shit it feels a bit more empty scrolling through this forum without his comments and humour!

----------


## kotuku

gents alas i have bad news proposed bbq at my place is postponed indefinitiely.Ive had a major collapse of the bearers supporting a part of my deck,so on one of the few weekends i ha ve off its gonna be head down arse up to rip up decking cut out broken bearers and replacewith new ones and piles if required though ive got everything crossed hoping i wont have to go that far. again My apologies to you all.

----------


## ebf

no, no, no kotuku - you going about this the wrong way  :Grin: 

see, what yo do is invite EVERYBODY, as as the buggers start arriving, you just say - "shit, deck collapsed last night ! can you lend a hand ?"

----------


## gadgetman

> no, no, no kotuku - you going about this the wrong way 
> 
> see, what yo do is invite EVERYBODY, as as the buggers start arriving, you just say - "shit, deck collapsed last night ! can you lend a hand ?"


Too late. But give me the nod and I'll be over if you need a hand mate.

----------


## Rushy

> Too late. But give me the nod and I'll be over if you need a hand mate.


Chainsaw, crowbar, hammer.  All you need to take.  Oh and the crate of Waikato.

----------


## stug

@Rushy he is going to need a hell of a lot of Waikato for under the deck, eventually the crates will rot out, but the bottles will last a long time.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

One week on our thoughts are still with you young mate.
Hope your giving em shit up there.
Catching up with your family today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Whoever is the admin who changed the logo, "WELL DONE!" You nail it!
Thank you!

----------


## gadgetman

> @Rushy he is going to need a hell of a lot of Waikato for under the deck, eventually the crates will rot out, but the bottles will last a long time.


Those Waikato's would be better than tanalised timber down here, nothing will touch it. Good thinking @Rushy. As long as the bottles can handle a bit of a shake, otherwise there would be an environmental disaster.

A good thread jack for ya Toby mate.

----------


## Rushy

> One week on our thoughts are still with you young mate.
> Hope your giving em shit up there.
> Catching up with your family today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good on ya Brads.  Hope to see the myself when the urn is ready. Tell them of the progress we are making.

----------


## Dynastar27

Rest in peace toby you will be missed =(

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Littledog

Im a bit shocked. 
I took a break from the net for a while while I moved house and then I read this news. So sad. I enjoyed Toby's posts. And to think I have let minor matters get to me recently while Toby was battling this. His struggle has given me strength.
Rest In Peace young man. You will be remembered.

----------


## kotuku

bloody deck-The b......d took me 7hrs to strip timber off finding 5 broken bearers  all replaced-welded soldered ascrewed&glued recycled pallett timber. back&knees aching like ...............however mkinute compared to the challenges braved by his nibs.anyhow a 20yr old section of deck sorted-rough but functional.
C404 ringing later on -awee trip to visit the feral geese  at the goose garden coming up.
  Ismells success -me omens &rugby teams are doing their stuff canterbury &the ABs .and a horse owned by my brothers ,sisters &late mothers estate won nicelly at ellerslie yesterday!
overall life has a slightly good look.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Not what I was hoping to see on my first time back to the forum in a few months. 

Rest in peace mate.

----------


## Rushy

> Not what I was hoping to see on my first time back to the forum in a few months. 
> 
> Rest in peace mate.


Hi there Jack.  How the hell are you?

----------


## ChrisF

RIP  Toby

----------


## Savage1

One thing that will stick with me the most is a post on here somewhere that quoted Toby, they asked what Toby wanted and he said "I just want to live".

I never met the guy but those five words stick with me.

We all have everything that Toby wanted, don't waste it, use it. We don't know how fortunate we are and worry about the little things. I know I appreciate life more having known about Toby and his story.

----------


## krystel

I never watched this before I know he was so strong but he managed to make it over any hurdle big or small. I am one proud sister miss you more then you now lil bro missing your voice your smile your laugh and humor love you tub. Thank you for sharing this  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Steveh054

Jeez
This has taken me by surprise. I'm not usually given to sentiment but this young Bugger really touched my heart with his positive cheeky attitude to the point that I decided to build the Tobinator rifle he was on about (nearly finished) and send it to him as a surprise just because I liked his "go gettum" life style. I will put that away unfired until someone of Toby's worth comes along and it will be passed on in Toby's name.
To the family I send heartfelt condolences and for bringing into this world an absolute Cheeky little shit I thank you!! I can say very little more that hasn't already been said... He did suggest I should meet "Old Grandad Rushy" and his bloody good mate Brads. here's hoping that this will come to fruition.

Toby.... a fond farewell from me RIP \
Steve Harris

----------


## Rushy

> Jeez
> This has taken me by surprise. I'm not usually given to sentiment but this young Bugger really touched my heart with his positive cheeky attitude to the point that I decided to build the Tobinator rifle he was on about (nearly finished) and send it to him as a surprise just because I liked his "go gettum" life style. I will put that away unfired until someone of Toby's worth comes along and it will be passed on in Toby's name.
> To the family I send heartfelt condolences and for bringing into this world an absolute Cheeky little shit I thank you!! I can say very little more that hasn't already been said... He did suggest I should meet "Old Grandad Rushy" and his bloody good mate Brads. here's hoping that this will come to fruition.
> 
> Toby.... a fond farewell from me RIP \
> Steve Harris


It would be my distinct pleasure Steve.

----------


## BRADS

5 weeks shit where has it gone.
Some things sure have changed.
Rest easy brother.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BruceY

RIP Toby...just got back from the West Island...may the sun be on your back and the breeze always in your face...we enjoyed your posts....our sympathy to you family and friends....regards from MOOSE....

----------


## Rushy

> 5 weeks shit where has it gone.
> Some things sure have changed.
> Rest easy brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a bloody Weatherby he is clutching Brads?  I didn't know he had one of those in his arsenal or I would stacked even more shit on him.  Damn I miss the banter.

----------


## krystel

Missing u millions lil bro 5 weeks has gone so fast the pain is still as raw as the moment dad came into the e I'm and told us you were gone its still so hard to believe I'll never here that cheeky laug lh lay in bed singing with and talking shit or having the midgets come in and steal ur food. I love you u so much and I know your around somewhere watching over us all smiling I love u more then words could explain xx

----------


## Rushy

On ya Krystel.  How are you guys holding up?

----------


## krystel

Hi rushy.. we are ok just taking it each day as it comes. Some days are better then others  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kotuku

> no, no, no kotuku - you going about this the wrong way 
> 
> see, what yo do is invite EVERYBODY, as as the buggers start arriving, you just say - "shit, deck collapsed last night ! can you lend a hand ?"


now ebf and you other buggers heres the sequel to the deck repairs.sit down grab a beer and wait for it............righto -the deck&the house are getting a dozer put through it in the new year and kid sis (with our assistance) is funding a brand new 3br lockwood home complete with double garage and sleepout.
we intend to subdivide the section and build a smaller lockwood unit down the back which will be sold to offset the cost of our place.
 be a bit of landscaping to be done but i can handle that.-anyone for a working bee ???

 enough of me though krystel -glad to hear youre hangin in there -just remember theres a lot of us have got ya back and if needed can respond. on here Toby was regarded with the same mana as the late jonah,of that there is no doubt. go well lassie and look after yourselves.

----------


## gadgetman

> now ebf and you other buggers heres the sequel to the deck repairs.sit down grab a beer and wait for it............righto -the deck&the house are getting a dozer put through it in the new year and kid sis (with our assistance) is funding a brand new 3br lockwood home complete with double garage and sleepout.
> we intend to subdivide the section and build a smaller lockwood unit down the back which will be sold to offset the cost of our place.
>  be a bit of landscaping to be done but i can handle that.-anyone for a working bee ???
> 
>  enough of me though krystel -glad to hear youre hangin in there -just remember theres a lot of us have got ya back and if needed can respond. on here Toby was regarded with the same mana as the late jonah,of that there is no doubt. go well lassie and look after yourselves.


Give me a yodel on the working bee.

Toby, yes! Jonah who?

----------


## veitnamcam

Jonah who? 

Krystel You have another great brother in Luke who I am sure is hurting just as much as you but is just as strong as Toby, lean on each other and help each other threw this.

Luke and yourself are welcome at my door anytime.

----------


## Rushy

Ditto if you ever want to come to the other side of the big smoke.  VC and I are arguably the second best host on the forum.  We are going to have to have a cook off at the long range shoot next year to decide the number one spot.

----------


## mucko

> Ditto if you ever want to come to the other side of the big smoke.  VC and I are arguably the second best host on the forum.  We are going to have to have a cook off at the long range shoot next year to decide the number one spot.


do we need a VC to the north island thread?

----------


## Gapped axe

oh lordy god help us

----------


## BRADS

Guys Toby's mum asked me to share this with you.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Cheers brads

----------


## Danny

Cheers

----------


## Pengy

Thanks for sharing Brads.

----------


## Gibo

Seig

----------


## NRT

Differently a awesome young man ,never meet him but learnt a bit about life following his journey on here . Like a wise old being in a young mans soul crazy as RIP

----------


## Rushy

Thank you Brad's for posting that (I appreciate it more than I can express) and please thank Julie for sharing.  I need to get my eyes checked.  This is the second day in a row they have spontaneously leaked.

----------


## Maca49

Certainly an amazing young guy, well beyond his years, thinking back to courage he displayed at the Sika show and his determination to be there inspirational stuff! Then to drive back to Wairoa by himself after. I saw him off from Kinloch, made sure he had everything, asked if he had some water, typical, no bro I'm alright. Got him some water, he had his music going, glad I wasn't a passenger with that shit in my ears! Said ring me if you have any probs well come and get you, and a few hours later get a text, hey mate I'm home. Yep Rushy he still mucks with my emotions, privileged to have known him! :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Certainly an amazing young guy, well beyond his years, thinking back to courage he displayed at the Sika show and his determination to be there inspirational stuff! Then to drive back to Wairoa by himself after. I saw him off from Kinloch, made sure he had everything, asked if he had some water, typical, no bro I'm alright. Got him some water, he had his music going, glad I wasn't a passenger with that shit in my ears! Said ring me if you have any probs well come and get you, and a few hours later get a text, hey mate I'm home. Yep Rushy he still mucks with my emotions, privileged to have known him!


Maca it could be said that we are just a couple of sentimental old fools but I prefer to think we are human and man enough to admit it.

----------


## Gapped axe

Yeah a great kid

----------


## BRADS

Stoic is the word Rushy used and I'm stuck with that as my best memory.
He came down one weekend, we went shooting with   @Dundee, went for a steel shoot here,  @7mmsaum came down we got Toby shooting further than he ever had.
Then another hunt.
He got a txt about midday the following day when we where on the hill, someone was inviting him to a 18th birthday, (female) loaded the car and off he went!
After two big days....he partied all night and woke up in a flax bush somewhere in warioa.
I'm sure he's still smiling about that weekend.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

definitely one of lifes gems.

----------


## Dundee

I was thinking about Toby and his family yesterday,he certainly left a mark on us all.

----------


## mucko

The one thing about Toby is he makes me want to be a better person.

----------


## BRADS

6 months today.
Where's it gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

I was thinking that yesterday

----------


## EeeBees

I miss him...his sense of humour. sometimes sage like commentary...you half expect a post from him from time to time...he made you aware that no matter what, you simply have to make the most of everyday...

----------


## Pointer

I think about him a lot. It's amazing where life's teachers can come from

----------


## sako75

@BRADS How is his family doing?

----------


## BRADS

> @BRADS How is his family doing?


Haven't talked to his mum for a couple of weeks but where doing as well as can be expected.

----------


## Rushy

> 6 months today.
> Where's it gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good on you Brad's for remembering.  I have a couple of pictures of him on my iPad as screen saver and background.  I say gidday to him every time I use it.

----------


## Rushy

> I think about him a lot. It's amazing where life's teachers can come from


Ha ha ha he was both teacher and the naughtiest of students all in one.

----------


## Maca49

Yep he hovers around from time to time, still gets me emotional thinking of the bugger, I read thru all his PM to me, he'd go on all night about nothing, usually they would end with me telling him I was going to sleep NOW :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

I'm pretty honoured to have the photo I took while he was at our ranch with @BRADS for a gong shoot.It was the last photo he added to his facebook page as his profile picture.I think of the lankey lad daily.

----------


## Gibo

Look at your bloody toys Brads  :Wtfsmilie: 
Il have a stab- poo 43, lm and edge?

----------


## Gibo

> Look at your bloody toys Brads 
> Il have a stab- poo 43, lm and edge?


No not 243, 7rm didnt look at the action length

----------


## Pointer

Still makes me smile when I think he'd swap his sister for the edge haha

----------


## Rushy

> Still makes me smile when I think he'd swap his sister for the edge haha


If I had the edge I would have made that swap.

----------


## Maca49

I still remember bring him back to the batch at lunch time from the Sika show, he'd found the corner couch there comfortable and promptly lay down, snuggling in. I put the kettle on for a cuppa, turned round and asked did he want one, he was snoring, less than a minute I'd say. How he got round that show I don't know.

----------


## Maca49

> If I had the edge I would have made that swap.


Hahahahahaha Toby would have laughed his head of at that deal, you'd been well out of your depth, hahahahah

----------


## Rushy

> Hahahahahaha Toby would have laughed his head of at that deal, you'd been well out of your depth, hahahahah


Not true Maca.  I am a deep water kind of guy.

----------


## Gibo

> Hahahahahaha Toby would have laughed his head of at that deal, you'd been well out of your depth, hahahahah


So was Brads

----------


## Maca49

> So was Brads, Toby was fine, Brads was keen, sister ah not so much


 @BRADS had to cancel the order, with the sisters response,  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> So was Brads


Is there an echo on the forum this morning?

----------


## Maca49

> Not true Maca.  I am a deep water kind of guy.


Not that deep!

----------


## Gibo

Yeah im battling to get a post up

----------


## Pengy

> Rest in peace Toby .. I cant put into words at this point in time how I feel ... I was wondering, could Munsey's pic of Toby be incorporated into the NZHS Logo/Pic ? Would be a nice tribute


And so it came to be

----------


## jakewire

And we shall met again in two weekends time, to yarn, talk the talk and remember.
Oh, and Shoot.

----------


## BRADS

7 years were did they go mate ? 
6 years ago when the forum was a bit different we raised over $13,000 for Ozanam House in your memory bro.


Sent from my SM-S906E using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

I still think of the young fellah quite frequently Brads.  We did good stuff in his name and I am sure made a difference to the lives of families dealing with the unfairness that cancer brings to a family. I am proud to have been a part of it and so to should everyone else that was involved.  Just a shame that our mate’s demise was the catalyst.  I would rather he were still here giving us shit.

----------


## Pointer

I still think of him too. Just yesterday, I found an old gunbag of Toby's in the shed. I was cleaning a gun, thought I'd but it in the gunbag and hope some of Toby's fluke shot magic would rub off on it

----------


## thejavelin

One thing is for sure - his outlook on life and mentality could teach generations to come. I still have a giggle over his shotgun 'thing' project.

----------

